# Puppies Coat Is Getting Curly



## Insayn (Aug 18, 2013)

I have a 14 week old pure German Shepherd puppy. His ears aren't up yet and his coarse hair is starting to come in on his back. Our first Shepherd's coarse coat came in and it was straight, but this one stumps me and our vet (she hadn't seen this before). What is your opinion on it? Will his coat straighten out was it lengthens?


----------



## bga (Jan 30, 2013)

We have a 16 week old puppy and his coat looks almost identical to your puppy's. I can't say if it's normal or not...


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Pretty normal. Check out others on the forum.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breed-standard/170111-what-bitch-stripe.html


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

That is not the same as the OP's puppy. Bitch stripe is a strip of lighter colored hair down the spine... not just wavy hair of the same color as the rest of the coat.

When my solid black pup started getting in some of his adult coat (I suppose it was), he had a strip of longer black hair down the middle of his back .. it looked like a faux hawk! Since then his other coat has grown somewhat to meet it and it's not longer nearly as noticeable but it looked quite bizarre there for a while!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

ours looked just like that


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

That's pretty normal. This is what it will look like when its grown in.


----------

